# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp mình về đồ án quản lý thư viện với C#

## qnhan10a3

Hiện tại mình đang làm đồ án quản lý thư viện, nên mình muốn 1 video có đầu đủ nội dung như sau: minh up hình nha: Hình minh họa thội
http://www.mediafire.com/?56nn2rd64tmcstb


1 . video làm từ SQL qua C# luôn, VD: từ lúc tạo dữ liệu đến kết nối( tạo dự liệu NhanVien nha) 
2. 1 form Login từ dữ liệu đó luôn, VD: lấy cột MaNV:Tài Khoản, TenNV: pass ( hoặc add 1 thêm 1 colum nữa là Mật Mã: làm Pass cũng được
3. 1 form tìm kiếm, thêm, sửa, xóa trong Dữ liệu SQL đó luôn,VD: ta có 3 BUTTON :button:TiemKiem,button:Them,buttonóa để xuất ra DataGirlView hoặc LitView cũng được, VD: cột NhanVien có 8 cột , khi mình nhấn vào button thì xuất ra 4 cột:TimKiem thì xuất ra: MaNV, TenNV, DiaChi, DT thôi

----------


## nguyentienthuy

Mình post lên các code chương trình quản lý thư viện, bạn vào đây lấy về hèn

Mã nguồn các phần mềm

:shifty:

----------


## diemmy9x

*Vào thư viện kiếm đó bạn*

Vào thư viện kiếm đó bạn :d

----------

